# Paint defect - thoughts?



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Noticed this paint defect when cleaning the car earlier.

2007 BMW Z4 3.0si with 26k on the clock and full BMW warranty :










Lacquer peel?

Potential warranty claim?

It's located on the top of the rear arch / 3/4 panel.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Stone chip, at least 12 months out of warranty mate


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Those small spots from what I can see look like the beginning if lacquer peel, you get tiny white spots start to appear the they lift and the lacquer starts coming off. It won't do it overnight though which is good, but I wouldn't pressure wash it as if you catch it wrong you can star ripping big chunks off once the lacquer has gone in places

07 car, no chance of a warranty claim


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry just read that again, do you mean you have a full extended warranty in date ?


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers for the replies.

Yes I have a full 12 month BMW warranty which is valid until May 2015 - and that I plan on extending indefinitely.

Looks like the beginning of lacquer peel to me too - my previous car suffered exactly the same and needed panels respraying


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you have there full extended warranty then lacquer peel should be covered, definitely try that route before spending any money


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm guessing here but I don't think extended warranty covers paint, only mechanical issues.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

That will be a stone chip and water has got under it. Not a warranty issue.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Graeme1 said:


> That will be a stone chip and water has got under it. Not a warranty issue.


Agreed.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

So after your input it seems warranty claim's out of the question....

So what's the best way to proceed? Wetsand and touch up kit?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Take it to a bodyshop and get it repaired professionally.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

gex23 said:


> So after your input it seems warranty claim's out of the question....
> 
> So what's the best way to proceed? Wetsand and touch up kit?


Have you tried going through warranty? I wouldn't just dismiss it, worth a call


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a 2007 Honda Jazz from new. I wanted warranty work done on the tailgate. 

They did all their criteria requirements checks for a warranty claim, but it didn't pass. They said it had run out.

I spoke to someone I knew well at Honda HQ, and immediately they put it through, no questions asked. Sometimes in life it is about who you know.

You should try a warranty claim if you've had it from new and regularly serviced by BMW. If it fails, ask them politely whethered they'd reconsider discreetly out of goodwill. If they do, you'll be a happy future BMW customer, if they don't, they could potentially lose your custom.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just to bump this up - the paintwork's littered with these marks - bonnet especially. They're around 0.5mm in diameter and seem to have a dark centre which almost looks like an iron filing / fallout, the edge is light which is obviously the lacquer?

Cause for concern?


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

My grandads got a 51 plate polo all og apart from bonnet re paint. On the tops there a fingernail size peel on roof bonnet and pillars. It's come up in last. 6 month I'm sure it's doesn't to a car cover that he uses to stop frost. I've seen some covers ruin paint before


----------



## 4x4 (Mar 10, 2015)

At least those chips are not on a corner so you should be able to easily touch them up.


----------

